# Stay with Billpay or switch to Prepay?



## angela59 (14 Jun 2012)

Hi,

I am with Vodafone Simply billpay - costs E20,33 per month for 100 mins + 100 free texts.  Having just gone through bills for the last year - the cost is averaging out at E49.19 per month.  Over the last 7 months my phone usage is 272 minutes per month for mobile calls, don't text very much about 34 per month.  Thinking of switching back to prepay I'd be more in control - or would it be better to put an add on to my package giving me more minutes every month?

Any ideas would be grateful?

Angela59


----------



## vandriver (14 Jun 2012)

Put your details into www.callcosts.ie for the best answer


----------



## angela59 (14 Jun 2012)

Thanks for that vandriver


----------



## vandriver (15 Jun 2012)

After a quick look,it seems you could be saving nearly €30 a month!


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Jun 2012)

Do you know which network, or type of call, land line or mobile you ring the most and by what %. Something like 90% of my calls are to the same network. You can usually download a version of the bill into Excel and analysis it yourself. Though recently some of my main contacts switched to another network, so that might change. I'm also using a dual sim phone so I can hoover up spare credit on old sims we have lying around.


----------



## angela59 (15 Jun 2012)

Hi AlbacoreA,

I mainly phone vodafone mobiles as my husband, my mother, kids are all on this - however a few contacts are on other suppliers and this is where I run up the minutes and money. 

Angela59


----------



## angela59 (16 Jun 2012)

Hi all,

Vandriver - thanks for that website - I switched today to a different provider and getting 300 mins per month for the same price for what I was getting 100 mins for.

Angela59


----------

